# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [إدارة] ابن البلد ضيف ندوة عالم الادارة

## اسكندرانى



----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*يا مليون أهلاً وسهلا  يا مليون أهلاً وسهلاً 

ايه الحلاوة ديه يا أبو صلاح 

مش هتسلفنى البدلة بقى يوم أروش بيها وأرجعها لك ياعم  

منتظرين المقابلة يا أستاذ نادر والعزومة المرة دى على ابن البلد  مش كفاية البدلة 

تسلم ايدك ومتابع إن شاء الله

أخوكم أهلاوى شديد

*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. اسكندراني 


فكرة جديدة وطرح مختلف لمضمون هادف

نتمنى أن نستمتع بالندوة مع أ.أحمد صلاح

خالص تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## اسكندرانى

ضيفنا فى اولى حلقات الندوه 

غنى عن التعريف 

فاذا سالنا عن خبراته 

يكفيه ادارة المنتدى 

ولكنه يمتلك الكثير والكثير من الخبرات والتجارب 

خريج كلية تجارة 

عمل محاسب فى شركة طيران 

له تجربة بالعمل  خارج مصر 

يعمل فى تكنولوجيا المحمول الجديده 

حاصل على دورات  تدريبيه كثيره  منها 

دورة الإعداد العقلي 

دورة تدريب المتدربين

دورة خدمة العملاء

دورة في المراجعة الداخليه

ضيفنا  يتمتع بالهدوء وعدم الانفعال فى اتخاذ القرارات 

ان شاء الله سيكون لقاءمفيد لنا 

لما يتمتع به ضيفنا من خبرات وتجارب متنوعه 


,ويشرفنى ان ابدا الاسئلة 

1

ماهى الصعوبات التى واجهتك فى بداية طريق عملك ؟ وكيف تغلبت عليها ؟

2 

اخطاء تعلمت واستفدت منها ؟

3 

شخصيات تركت اثر فى طريقك ؟
عاوزين 5  شخصيات على الاقل 

4 
حكمة او مقولة اثرت فيك وتعتبرها نقطة تحول فى حياتك ؟




دى البداية ولى عوده مرة اخرى 

مرة اخرى شرفت القاعة يا ابو يوسف

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. اسكندراني 


بسم الله ما شاء الله .. مقدمة تنم عن ضيف يستحق التقدير

وإن شاء الله في انتظار الحوار واللقاء الهادف

خالص تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## طائر الشرق

أستاذ نادر اختيار موفق بكل تاكيد

نتمنى نتابع محاورة مفيدة باذن الله

 أبو صلاح منور  والبدلة عاملة اخر شغل   وسيبك من ماجد  اصله هو ماعندوش غير جاكيت قطن موديل 96

نتمنى لك التوفيق الدائم

----------


## أم أحمد

*فكرة رائعة*
*والضيف والمضيف اكثر من رائعين*
*ابن البلد*
*اسكندراني*
*تسجيل متابعة*
*مع خالص امنياتي القلبية بالتوفيق دائما*
**

----------


## nour2005

ألسلام عليكم أستاذ نادر

فكرة جميلة وجديدة على القاعة 

وبالتأكيد سيكون حوار هادف وممتع 

بوجودك ووجود مشرفنا العام 

إبن البلد 

تسجيل حضور ومتابعة 

مع خالص التقدير 

 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## جلاكسي

*جميل جداااااااا الموضوع وفكرتة*

*والاجمل ا ن الضيف الاستاذ احمد*

*والصورة كمان جميلة جدا*

----------


## سابرينا

*ابن البلد هنا اهلا وسهلا بيك 
منور القاعة ومرحبا بك فى احدى قاعات بيتك
وان شاء الله حوار شيق ما ادارى ناجح 
سؤال بقى كده على الماشى 

1- ماهى اهم الصفات التى يجب ان تتوافر فى المدير الناجح ؟ 
2- وماذا تعنى الادارة لأحمد صلاح ؟
3- ما هو العمل التى وجدت متعة وأنت تمارسه ؟
4- هل انت مؤمن بمقولة حب ماتعمل حتى تعمل ما تحب ؟
مقلش بقى متلعوش سؤال واحد (لى عودة )

الاستاذ العزيز / اسكندرانى
 ضيف رائع وان شاء الله ندوة مميزة 
تحية من تليميذتك انت اهلا لها دائما*

----------


## kethara

أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى نادر





فكرة تتسم بالرقى والجمال
فأن تحدثت لن اضيف جديد فدائما انت
صاحب الأفكار الجديدة المثمرة
بوركت أفكارك وموضوعاتك التى تثرى المكان
وتحيتى لألق نشاطك وجميل ما تكتب هنا وهناك
وشكرا لأختيارك الموفق للضيف الكريم
ابن البلد

وتحية خاصة محملة بأجمل معانى الإعجاب
بهذا التنسيق الرائع أخى اسكندرانى
والأختيار الموفق للألوان أعذرنى فالالوان هى لغتى وعشقى
 دام حسك الفنان الذى يمنحنا هذا الإبداع
دوما كلما لامست بفنك تلك التنسيقات




أخى الفاضل أحمد صلاح

كم هو جميل تواجدك هنا بهذا الموضوع الشيق
وبالتأكيد سيكون الحوار مختلف وله مذاق خاص
كى نستقى من خبرتك الأدارية وتعم الفائدة
بإذن الله على الجميع

وارجوا ان تسمح لى بطرح سؤال

أكيد منذ ان ولدت لديك فكرة إنشاء هذا الصرح العملاق
والقلعة الرائعة التواجد أبناء مصر
قد واجهتك بعض الصعوبات منذ الوهلى الأولى 
ليتك تلقى الضوء على تلك الصعوبات وكيف واجهتها وكيفية حلولها  
حتى وصلت بصرحك لتلك المكانة الرفيعة ؟؟؟؟

من الصعب إرضاء كل الأتجاهات وكل الأزواق
خصوصا اذا كان بمكان وصل  لمكانه رفيعة بين كل الملتقيات الثقافية
وبحجم أبناء مصر فهناك بعض الأعضاء التى تثور وتغضب وتنسحب
فكيف لك بأدارة تلك الأزمات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


وما رأيك فى العمل ضمن فريق وما هى إيجابياته وسلبياته
التى تراها من وجهة نظرك وخصوصا انك مررت بهذة التجربه ؟

تحيتى لهذا الجهد وهذا اللقاء المثمر
وارجوا الا أكون قد أثقلت عليك أخى بالأسئلة
وأسمح لى بالعودة مرة أخرى للمتابعة

مع تحيتــــــــى

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
ماشاء الله على الهمه والحماس يااستاذ نادر
 فأنت دائماً تحاول ان تأتى لنا بكل ماهو جديد ومفيد 
بارك الله فيك 
بالتأكيد هنستفيد من اللقاء خاصه انه مع ابن البلد صاحب هذا الصرح الناجح
فى انتظاركم
مع تحياتى

----------


## الشحرورة

*استاذى القدير الغالى اسكندرانى

دايما موضوعاتك مفاجأه
وجميلة ومفيدة
لكن المرة دى من النوع التقيل المميز
تسلم يارب على أختياراتك
وان شاء الله الندوة تحقق الهدف منها
والفايدة تعم على الجميع
بتجيب الافكار الحلوة دى منين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ويا مرحبا يا مرحبا 
ابن البلد هنا عندنا
منور المكان والندوة وان شاء الله
نستفيد من خبرتك بالإدارة 
واكيد هيكون حوار ممتع وكله فوائد

بس لازم قبل ما امشى اقول سؤال ممكن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

حضرتك حاصل على  دورة خدمة العملاء 
كيف نطبق خدمة العملاء على مستوى المنتدى او النت بصفة عامة  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وطبعا لو لقيت سؤال تانى هارجع تانى وتانى قطعت ابونيه

تمنياتى بالنجاح للندوة

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم 
عزيزى نادر 
ماشاء الله .... فكرة الندوة ... وقوة الاختيار لبداية ناجحة زذكاء الأسئلة 

ابن البلد ... فى انتظار إجاباتك ...  لنستفيد من تجاربك 

متابع معكم غن شاء الله

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مرحبا بالضيف والمضيف
متابع
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## سوما

الأسكندراني \ أ. نادر..
دائماااااااا أفكار حضرتك تحمل الجديد والمفيد .. ما شاء الله .. ودائماااااااا تهتم بتميز الموضوعات وإدارة القاعة بأفضل ما يكون. :good: . يسلم مجهودك..
لك منى كل التحية والتقدير.. :f2: ...والأمنيات الطيبة بالنجاح والتوفيق الدائم..
وفى أنتظار ابن البلد لتبدأ الندوة التى سوف نتابعتها أن شاء الله ..  :2: 
ا. أحمد.. مع اطيب الأمنيات بالنجاح والتميز فى حياتك العملية والشخصية وتدير المنتدى بنجاح وتميز حتى يصبح من أفضل المنتديات الناجحة الهادفة.. :f2:

----------


## sameh atiya

*أستاذ نادر 
جميلة فكرة الندوة جداً 
وإختيار أحمد صلاح اختيار موفق لعقليته فقط
لكن هو هايتأخر وأهو الأسئلة نزلت وبرضوا متأخر
في إنتظار وصوله*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

أخي الحبيب .. اسكندراني

فكرة رائعة للأستفادة من تجارب وخبرات الاخريين في مجال الادارة

وبداية موفقة بإختيار أخونا أحمد صلاح ، والذي حتماً سيكون مصدراً خصباً
لنقل خبرته الادارية والعملية للجميـــع

تسجيل متابعة .. وتحضير أسئلة لضيفنا العزيز

خالص وأرق تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## القواس

_البدايه الأدمن
بصراحه مفاجأه جميله
من عاشق الاتحاد
و نورت ابن البلد
تحياتي_

----------


## ابن البلد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
في البدايه
أشكر أ/ نادر علي إستضافتي في أول الحلقات
هذا شرف كبير أعتز به 
وأشكركم جميعا علي كلماتكم الطيبة
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

> ,ويشرفنى ان ابدا الاسئلة 
> 1
> 
> ماهى الصعوبات التى واجهتك فى بداية طريق عملك ؟ وكيف تغلبت عليها ؟


الحقيقة الصعوبات كانت الحمد لله بسيطة
اهمها كان طريقة فهم زملاء العمل والمديرين اللي بتعامل معاهم
وكيفية التعامل معاهم بشكل سليم طبقا لطبيعة كل شخص
ده أخد بعض الوقت منى وإن كنت فشلت أكثر من مرة في فهم الشخصية بشكل سليم
ولكن كنت بتعلم من أخطائي إلى حد ما والحمد لله
وبعطي لنفسي فترة أطول للحكم علي الشخص بشكل سليم للتعامل معه كما يجب أن يكون




> 2 
> اخطاء تعلمت واستفدت منها ؟


أكبر خطأ دايما بقع فيه هو سرعة اتخاذ القرار بدون دراسة واعيه
والحمد لله دلوقتي بقيت بقع في خطأ تاني 
وهو بطء إتخاذ القرار لطول فترة الدراسة  :2: 
فبحاول أكون في المنطقة الوسطى ما بين سرعة إتخاذ القرار ودراسته بشكل سليم




> 3 
> شخصيات تركت اثر فى طريقك ؟
> عاوزين 5  شخصيات على الاقل


أنا هقول علي خمس شخصيات في المنتدى لان حياتي العملية لانهم مش معروفين بالنسبة لكم
دكتور عادل
بنت مصر
إسلام شمس الدين
ابن مصر
عاطف هلال




> 4 
> حكمة او مقولة اثرت فيك وتعتبرها نقطة تحول فى حياتك ؟


كفى بنفسك اليوم عليك رقيباً
لو الكل تعامل بأن يكون رقيب نفسه مش محتاج رقيب من حد وتحرى الدقة والأمانة والإتقان فيما يفعل
بكل تأكيد هيكون الأفضل بين الجميع

أ/ نادر أشكرك علي الاسئلة 
وتقبل مني كل التحية والتقدير
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

> *يا مليون أهلاً وسهلا  يا مليون أهلاً وسهلاً 
> 
> ايه الحلاوة ديه يا أبو صلاح 
> 
> مش هتسلفنى البدلة بقى يوم أروش بيها وأرجعها لك ياعم  
> 
> منتظرين المقابلة يا أستاذ نادر والعزومة المرة دى على ابن البلد  مش كفاية البدلة 
> 
> تسلم ايدك ومتابع إن شاء الله
> ...


يا مرحب بك أهلاوي
البدلة وصاحب البدله يا باشاا متغلاش عليك
 :f: 




> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخ الفاضل .. اسكندراني 
> 
> 
> فكرة جديدة وطرح مختلف لمضمون هادف
> 
> ...


إن شاء الله أكون ضيف خفيف عليكم أيمن
تقبل تحياتي
 :f: 





> أستاذ نادر اختيار موفق بكل تاكيد
> 
> نتمنى نتابع محاورة مفيدة باذن الله
> 
>  أبو صلاح منور  والبدلة عاملة اخر شغل   وسيبك من ماجد  اصله هو ماعندوش غير جاكيت قطن موديل 96
> 
> نتمنى لك التوفيق الدائم


نورك يا باشاا
ربنا يكرمك
لك مني أفضل الأمنيات
 :f: 




> *فكرة رائعة*
> *والضيف والمضيف اكثر من رائعين*
> *ابن البلد*
> *اسكندراني*
> *تسجيل متابعة*
> *مع خالص امنياتي القلبية بالتوفيق دائما*
> **


ربنا يخليكي أم أحمد 
والشكر لك علي تواجدك
لك مني كل التحية والتقدير
 :f2: 




> ألسلام عليكم أستاذ نادر
> 
> فكرة جميلة وجديدة على القاعة 
> 
> وبالتأكيد سيكون حوار هادف وممتع 
> 
> بوجودك ووجود مشرفنا العام 
> 
> إبن البلد 
> ...


أشكرك نور ربنا يخليكي يارب
لك مني كل التحيةوالتقدير
 :f: 




> *جميل جداااااااا الموضوع وفكرتة*
> 
> *والاجمل ا ن الضيف الاستاذ احمد*
> 
> *والصورة كمان جميلة جدا*


مش عارف والله يا جلاكسي جابوا الصورة منين  :2: 
يمكن من الأرشيف  :: 
 تقبلي تحياتي
 :f:

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
أستاذي العزيز..إسكندراني

موضوع أكتر من رائع و فكرة في منتهى التميز..كعادة أفكار و مواضيع حضرتك 

ده تسجيل حضور لأنه الموضوع كده عاوز يوم أجازة_دعواتكم  معايا يعني _و مج نسكافيه و طبعاً مش هنسى البسبوسة 

تسلم إيدك أ.نادر..
لي عودة للتعقيب بإستفاضة..

تحياتي و تقديري..

*

----------


## نسمة صيف

:f2: [frame="1 80"]_تحياتى لأبن البلد الأستاذ أحمد

وتحياتى للأسكندرانى الرائع دوما فى كل مواضيعه

نعم الضيف والمضيف فكرة رائعة وشيقة فعلا 

بارك اله فيك اخى الكريم على ابداعاتك المستمرةهنااااااا

اخى الكريم أبن البلد هل ادارة المنتدى شىء صعب؟ وماذا تفعل دائما حتى تحافظ عليه متماسكا ومتواجدا دومااااااا

تحياتى للجميع ولهذه الأسرة الرائعة حقااااا_[/frame] :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

* 





أخى الحبيب اسكندرانى 

أحييك على أفكارك الجميلة ورأيك الصائب باختيار ابن البلد ليكون ضيف الندوة 

وأهلا وسهلا بأخى الحبيب ابن البلد ( أبو يوسف ) ومنور المنتدى ونتمنى لك كل الخير والسعادة 

واسمح لى بأسئلة بسيطة وأتمنى ان تجيب عليها بصدر رحب 

1- أولا أريد بطاقتك الشخصية ولو باختصار ومعلومات بسيطة عن شخصيتك كما تراها أنت ؟؟

2- كيف جاءت لك فكرة انشاء منتدى ؟؟ وما هى الاستفادة من انشاء منتدى على النت ؟؟؟

3-  ما المواضيع المحببة اليك والتى تستمتع بقرائتها ؟؟؟

4- ما هى امنياتك التى تتمنى أن تحدث لك ولكل من حولك ؟؟؟

5- ماذا تعنى هذه الأسماء لابن البلد وما أعجبك فيهم :  

بنت مصر - اسلام شمس الدين - ابن مصر - د/ عادل - أ/ عاطف هلال - أ / فاضل 

كفاية لحد كده أسئلة اشفاقا عليك لأنى أعرف مدى جهدك وتعبك للتواصل معنا 

والله يقويك ويبارك لنا فيك أخى الحبيب 

مع شكرى وتقديرى واحترامى لأخى الحبيب اسكندرانى 

ولا تنسوا ذكر الله



والحمد لله رب العالمين 



*

----------


## ابن البلد

> *ابن البلد هنا اهلا وسهلا بيك 
> منور القاعة ومرحبا بك فى احدى قاعات بيتك
> وان شاء الله حوار شيق ما ادارى ناجح 
> سؤال بقى كده على الماشى 
> 
> 1- ماهى اهم الصفات التى يجب ان تتوافر فى المدير الناجح ؟ 
> 2- وماذا تعنى الادارة لأحمد صلاح ؟
> 3- ما هو العمل التى وجدت متعة وأنت تمارسه ؟
> 4- هل انت مؤمن بمقولة حب ماتعمل حتى تعمل ما تحب ؟
> ...


اهلا بك سابرينا
القاعة منوره بوجودكم جميعا
1- ماهى اهم الصفات التى يجب ان تتوافر فى المدير الناجح ؟
هناك الكثير من الصفات الهامه التي يجب أن تتوافر في المدير الناجح
كالعدل والحكمة والمعرفه الكامله بجوانب العمل

2- وماذا تعنى الادارة لأحمد صلاح ؟
الإدارة تعني المسئولية

3- ما هو العمل التى وجدت متعة وأنت تمارسه ؟
عمل الحالي في مجال المحمول

4- هل انت مؤمن بمقولة حب ماتعمل حتى تعمل ما تحب ؟
بكل تأكيد
عندما نحب ما نعمل تتغير وجهة نظرا للعمل نفسه من كونه واجب وإلتزام وقيود إلي كونه متعه وحرية وحرص علي النجاح

كل الشكر لك سابرينا
لك مني كل التحية والتقدير
 :f:

----------


## صافيولا

اسكندراني

موضوع جميل جدا وشيق وجدير بالمتابعه

خصوصا ان ضيف الندوه النهارده شخص جميل

جدير بالاحترام

اسجل متابعتي للحلقه الغير عاديه والرائعه

تحياتي للجميع

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الصديق العزيز والأستاذ الفاضل / نادر ابو سكندر
فعلاً موضوع مفيد نتعلم منه أصول الإدارة وإتخاذ القرار وإختيار موفق لشخصية يحبها الجميع ولا يختلف عليها أحد
الأبن الفاضل / احمد صلاح
شكلك مزنوق بالبدلة والكرافتة يا ابو حميد . ولا أدرى لماذا يصر رجال الأعمال على الزى الرسمى المميز لهم ( البدلة الكاملة والكرافته بلون غامق ) 
وأسألك :
ما هى مواصفات رجل الأعمال الناجح ؟
الصفة المشتركة بين التاجر الناجح ورجل الأعمال الناجح ؟
هل نجاح الإنسان فى الدورات التدريبية يجعله رجل أعمال ناجح ؟
ماذا تعنى لك الخبرة مع الدراسة والخبرة بدون دراسة؟
كيف يخدم رجل الأعمال بلده ؟
أرجو ألا أكون أثقلت عليك ولكنى قرأت إجاباتك وسعدت ببساطتها وبعدها عن الفلسفة الغير مجدية والتى أسميها فلفسة . 
أشكركم ودمتم بخير*

----------


## ابن البلد

> أخى الفاضل أحمد صلاح
> 
> كم هو جميل تواجدك هنا بهذا الموضوع الشيق
> وبالتأكيد سيكون الحوار مختلف وله مذاق خاص
> كى نستقى من خبرتك الأدارية وتعم الفائدة
> بإذن الله على الجميع


الشكر لك قيثارة علي كلماتك الجميله وعلي تواجدك الكريم  :f: 




> وارجوا ان تسمح لى بطرح سؤال
> 
> أكيد منذ ان ولدت لديك فكرة إنشاء هذا الصرح العملاق
> والقلعة الرائعة التواجد أبناء مصر
> قد واجهتك بعض الصعوبات منذ الوهلى الأولى 
> ليتك تلقى الضوء على تلك الصعوبات وكيف واجهتها وكيفية حلولها  
> حتى وصلت بصرحك لتلك المكانة الرفيعة ؟؟؟؟


الحقيقة فكرة إنشاء الموقع كانت فكرة بسنت
ولم أتخيل ان يكون بهذا الشكل الحالي ولكن بالإصرار والعزيمة والتشجيع وتواجدكم الكريم
وصلنا لما هو عليه الآن والحمد لله
من اكثر الصعوبات التي واجهتني هي إختلاف الأراء بين الأعضاء وبعضهم البعض وأيضا المشرفين
والذي قد تتسبب أحيانا في كسر الروابط الأسرية الموجوده بيننا 
ولكن بالمناقشة الهادئه ومحاولة التقرب لوجهات نظر بعضنا البعض نقترب أكثر ونرتبط أكثر واكثر
حتى وإن كان ذلك لا يعجب بعض الأطراف .. فمن الصعوبة إرضاء جميع الأطراف .




> من الصعب إرضاء كل الأتجاهات وكل الأزواق
> خصوصا اذا كان بمكان وصل  لمكانه رفيعة بين كل الملتقيات الثقافية
> وبحجم أبناء مصر فهناك بعض الأعضاء التى تثور وتغضب وتنسحب
> فكيف لك بأدارة تلك الأزمات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


زي ما قلت في السؤال السابق ان دي أكبر الصعوبات اللي بتواجه الإدارة ككل
خصوصا أن البعض يربط تواجده بالموافقة علي أرائه حتى وإن كانت غير صائبه
أقلام كثيرة ورائعة نفقدها إحيانا لهذا السبب
ولكن نحاول جاهدين جميعا حل المشكلة وتهدئة البعض لتوصل وجهة النظر الآخرى
وإن لم يكن ذلك فليس باليد حيلة ولا نجبر أحد علي التواجد دون إرادته ...




> وما رأيك فى العمل ضمن فريق وما هى إيجابياته وسلبياته
> التى تراها من وجهة نظرك وخصوصا انك مررت بهذة التجربه ؟


العمل ضمن فريق شيء رائع بكل المقاييس خصوصا أنك كفرد في فريق تكتسب خبره جميع الأفراد المتواجدين معك وهم يكتسبون خبرتك
نرتقى سويا ننجح سويا وبشكل أسرع وأفضل
اما السلبيات
قد تكون في إعتماد بعضنا علي البعض او تكاسل البعض عن أداء واجبه علي إعتبار أن هناك من يؤدي العمل وبشكل جيد




> تحيتى لهذا الجهد وهذا اللقاء المثمر
> وارجوا الا أكون قد أثقلت عليك أخى بالأسئلة
> وأسمح لى بالعودة مرة أخرى للمتابعة
> 
> مع تحيتــــــــى


كل الشكر لك الأخت العزيزة قيثارة
في إنتظار عودتك مرة أخرى
لك مني كل التحية والتقدير
 :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

> السلام عليكم
> ماشاء الله على الهمه والحماس يااستاذ نادر
>  فأنت دائماً تحاول ان تأتى لنا بكل ماهو جديد ومفيد 
> بارك الله فيك 
> بالتأكيد هنستفيد من اللقاء خاصه انه مع ابن البلد صاحب هذا الصرح الناجح
> فى انتظاركم
> مع تحياتى


ربنا يخليكي أم البنات 
والحقيقة أنتم أصحاب هذا المكان
فبكم يكون دائما أفضل وأرقى

لك مني كل التحية والتقدير
 :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

> *استاذى القدير الغالى اسكندرانى
> 
> دايما موضوعاتك مفاجأه
> وجميلة ومفيدة
> لكن المرة دى من النوع التقيل المميز
> تسلم يارب على أختياراتك
> وان شاء الله الندوة تحقق الهدف منها
> والفايدة تعم على الجميع
> بتجيب الافكار الحلوة دى منين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


اهلا وسهلا بك الشحروره
وأكيد طبعا ممكن تسألي 
 :f: 

بالنسبة لتطبيق خدمة العملاء علي مستوى النت 
ممكن يكون اسهل
من حيث إمتصاص ثورة أو إستياء العميل
لحل المشكلة بشكل سليم أو شرح الخدمة بشكل أسهل وجهد أقل
وبالتأكيد يجب ان يشعر العميل بان هناك من يهتم بمشكلته ويسمعها للنهايه ويبذل قصارى جهده في حلها
وإن تختلف طريقة التعامل مع العملاء بإختلاف المنتج ونوع المشكلة وطبيعة العميل نفسه
وهنا يصعب إستشعار طبيعة العميل من خلال كتابته فقط
ولكن مع الوقت نكتسب الخبرة بإستشفاف ما بين السطور واستنباط طريقة العميل وتحديد طريقة التعامل معه

لك مني كل التحية والتقدير الشحرورة وسعدت بوجودك
 :f:  :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

> السلام عليكم 
> عزيزى نادر 
> ماشاء الله .... فكرة الندوة ... وقوة الاختيار لبداية ناجحة زذكاء الأسئلة 
> 
> ابن البلد ... فى انتظار إجاباتك ...  لنستفيد من تجاربك 
> 
> متابع معكم إن شاء الله


دكتور مصطفي
وجودك شرف لي 
كل الشكر لك 
 :f: 




> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> مرحبا بالضيف والمضيف
> متابع
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


أ/عاصم
ربنا يخليك يارب وأهلا وسهلا بك
 :f: 




> الأسكندراني \ أ. نادر..
> دائماااااااا أفكار حضرتك تحمل الجديد والمفيد .. ما شاء الله .. ودائماااااااا تهتم بتميز الموضوعات وإدارة القاعة بأفضل ما يكون.. يسلم مجهودك..
> لك منى كل التحية والتقدير.....والأمنيات الطيبة بالنجاح والتوفيق الدائم..
> وفى أنتظار ابن البلد لتبدأ الندوة التى سوف نتابعتها أن شاء الله .. 
> ا. أحمد.. مع اطيب الأمنيات بالنجاح والتميز فى حياتك العملية والشخصية وتدير المنتدى بنجاح وتميز حتى يصبح من أفضل المنتديات الناجحة الهادفة..


تحياتي لك سوما
ربنا يكرمك يارب
واتمنى لك النجاح والتوفيق أيضا في كل نواحي الحياة الأسرية والعملية
 :f: 




> *أستاذ نادر 
> جميلة فكرة الندوة جداً 
> وإختيار أحمد صلاح اختيار موفق لعقليته فقط
> لكن هو هايتأخر وأهو الأسئلة نزلت وبرضوا متأخر
> في إنتظار وصوله*


 :: 
أنت عارف يا سامح أنا مواعيدي دائما  :Thumbdown: 
ودي من اهم السلبيات اللي في أي إدارة  :2: 
لكن بحاول أتخلص منها إن شاء الله قريبا




> أخي الحبيب .. اسكندراني
> 
> فكرة رائعة للأستفادة من تجارب وخبرات الاخريين في مجال الادارة
> 
> وبداية موفقة بإختيار أخونا أحمد صلاح ، والذي حتماً سيكون مصدراً خصباً
> لنقل خبرته الادارية والعملية للجميـــع
> 
> تسجيل متابعة .. وتحضير أسئلة لضيفنا العزيز
> 
> خالص وأرق تحياتي،،،


ربنا يخليك شاعر الرومانسية 
وفي إنتظار الأسئلة
لك مني كل التحية والتقدير
 :f: 




> _البدايه الأدمن
> بصراحه مفاجأه جميله
> من عاشق الاتحاد
> و نورت ابن البلد
> تحياتي_


نورك القواس
وإن كنت بشجع الأهلي  :hey: 
تقبل تحياتي وتقدير
 :f: 




> لي عودة للتعقيب بإستفاضة..


في أنتظار عودتك شعاع
 :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

> تحياتى لأبن البلد الأستاذ أحمد
> 
> وتحياتى للأسكندرانى الرائع دوما فى كل مواضيعه
> 
> نعم الضيف والمضيف فكرة رائعة وشيقة فعلا 
> 
> بارك اله فيك اخى الكريم على ابداعاتك المستمرةهنااااااا
> 
> اخى الكريم أبن البلد هل ادارة المنتدى شىء صعب؟ وماذا تفعل دائما حتى تحافظ عليه متماسكا ومتواجدا دومااااااا
> ...


تحياتي لك نسمة صيف
الإدارة بشكل عام سهله ولكن تحتاج إلي خبرة كبيرة في مجال التعامل مع المواقف
يمكننا إكتساب تلك الخبرة مع مرورو الوقت والتعرض لكثير من المواقف والتعلم من الأخطاء التي قد تحدث نتيجة إتخاذ قرارات غير سليمة
يجب على أي مدير أن يأخذ أراء بعض الأشخاص المقربين والموثوق في حكمتهم وأرائهم لمحاولة الوصول لقرار صائب
وهذا ما يحدث معي عندما تواجهني مشكلة إدارية لا أستطيع إتخاذ القرار فيها بشكل سليم فأستعين بأراء الآخرين.

لك مني كل التحية والتقدير نسمة
 :f:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

عودة من جديد لألقــاء الاسئلة على ضيف الندوة الاولى .. أحمد صلاح

* عندما تواجهك مشكلة ما في عملك أو في المنتدى أطرافها اصدقاء لك او تربطك بهم علاقة مباشرة

كيف يكون تعاملك مع المشكلة .. وكيف تفصل بين حكمك وعلاقاتك بهم ؟

* أحياناً يكون اسلوب مواجهة المشاكل وتوقيت التدخل لحسمها مهم للوصول لحل جذري عادل
 كيف ترى صحة تلك العبارة ؟ وكيف تتعامل معها في حالة تأخر تدخللك ؟

* ماهى فلسفتك وملخص حكمتك الادارية المكتسبة خلال فترة عملك ؟ ( بجملة او عبارة واحدة )

ونكتفي بهذا القدر ... الان  :2: 


خالص تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## ابن البلد

> أخى الحبيب اسكندرانى 
> 
> أحييك على أفكارك الجميلة ورأيك الصائب باختيار ابن البلد ليكون ضيف الندوة 
> 
> وأهلا وسهلا بأخى الحبيب ابن البلد ( أبو يوسف ) ومنور المنتدى ونتمنى لك كل الخير والسعادة 
> 
> واسمح لى بأسئلة بسيطة وأتمنى ان تجيب عليها بصدر رحب


ربنا يخليك أشرف
انت دايما منورنا يارب
 :f: 

1- أولا أريد بطاقتك الشخصية ولو باختصار ومعلومات بسيطة عن شخصيتك كما تراها أنت ؟؟
احمد صلاح
30 سنة
متزوج وأعول  :2: 

2- كيف جاءت لك فكرة انشاء منتدى ؟؟ وما هى الاستفادة من انشاء منتدى على النت ؟؟؟
كنت أتكلمت عن الفكرة بالتفصيل في لقاء سابق
والحقيقة الفكرة كانت فكرة بنت مصر ( بسنت )
الإستفاده هي التجمع الرائع من الثقافات والأفكار المختلفه
والتعرف علي شخصيات جميلة زيك أشرف
 :f: 

3-  ما المواضيع المحببة اليك والتى تستمتع بقرائتها ؟؟؟
احب دائما المواضيع التي تحتوي علي أفكار ومعلومات جميله دون الخوض في تفاصيل كثيرة ورغيييي كتير  :: 
كمان أحب مواضيع الأسئلة والأجوبة التي يطرحها البعض كل فترة

4- ما هى امنياتك التى تتمنى أن تحدث لك ولكل من حولك ؟؟؟
التوفيق والنجاح

5- ماذا تعنى هذه الأسماء لابن البلد وما أعجبك فيهم :  

بنت مصر - اسلام شمس الدين - ابن مصر - د/ عادل - أ/ عاطف هلال - أ / فاضل 

بنت مصر = الاخت والصديق
اسلام شمس الدين = التعاون المشروط
ابن مصر = مجهود خرافي
د عادل = الدكتور والصديق
أ/ عاطف هلال = السلاسه والحكمة
أ/ فاضل = الهدوء والحكمة 


كل الشكر لك أشرف
وتقبل خالص تحياتي
 :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

> اسكندراني
> 
> موضوع جميل جدا وشيق وجدير بالمتابعه
> 
> خصوصا ان ضيف الندوه النهارده شخص جميل
> 
> جدير بالاحترام
> 
> اسجل متابعتي للحلقه الغير عاديه والرائعه
> ...


ربنا يخليك صافيولا
وفي إنتظار عودتك
تقبل تحياتي
 :f:

----------


## أمــونــة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أستاذي العزيز ... *أستـــأذ نادر* 
يارب تكون بخير وصحة وسلامة
بحييك على فكرة الموضوع الرائعة و الشيقة .. عودتنا دايما على التميز في كل موضوعاتك جزاك الله خيرا  
واختيارك الموفق لشخصية ناجحة  زي أستاذ أحمد صلاح 

فرصة جميلة وسعيدة جدا أستاذ أحمد إني اتعرفت على  شخصية متميزة زي حضرتك  
والأجمل إنك صاحب فكرة منتدى رائع يضم أسرة رائعة من المثقفين والشعراء والموهوبين
جزاك الله خيرا بالتوفيق دائما

----------


## ابن البلد

> *الصديق العزيز والأستاذ الفاضل / نادر ابو سكندر
> فعلاً موضوع مفيد نتعلم منه أصول الإدارة وإتخاذ القرار وإختيار موفق لشخصية يحبها الجميع ولا يختلف عليها أحد
> الأبن الفاضل / احمد صلاح
> شكلك مزنوق بالبدلة والكرافتة يا ابو حميد . ولا أدرى لماذا يصر رجال الأعمال على الزى الرسمى المميز لهم ( البدلة الكاملة والكرافته بلون غامق ) 
> وأسألك :
> ما هى مواصفات رجل الأعمال الناجح ؟
> الصفة المشتركة بين التاجر الناجح ورجل الأعمال الناجح ؟
> هل نجاح الإنسان فى الدورات التدريبية يجعله رجل أعمال ناجح ؟
> ماذا تعنى لك الخبرة مع الدراسة والخبرة بدون دراسة؟
> ...


ربنا يخليك أ/ سيد
والله معرفش جابو الصورة دي منين  :: 
بس يمكن من مواقع التعارف  :3: 
ما هى مواصفات رجل الأعمال الناجح ؟
أنا معنديش فكرة بالظبط الموصفات ممكن تكون أزاي في مواصفات كتيرة جدا وأذكر منها التالي
-أول شيء تقبل الخسارة والعمل علي معرفه سببها
-أفق واسع ومعرفة عاليه ودراية كامله بالتكنلوجيا الحديثة وإستغلالها في أعماله
- حسن الإستفاده من الفرص المطروحة
- مهاره عاليه في العلاقات العامه وان يكون علي علاقه جيدة بكل من يعرفهم دون الدخول في عداءات
- أنه يقدر يوظف وقته بشكل سليم ودايما يكون عنده وقت لمراجعة أعماله
-الدقة في تنفيذ أعماله والفاعليه ونشاط دائم ذهن حاضر دائما ومتابعة الخطط الموضوعه بشكل دوري
بعض المعلومات السابقه حصلت عليها من أحد المواقع

الصفة المشتركة بين التاجر الناجح ورجل الأعمال الناجح ؟
أكيد النجاح هو الصفة المشتركة بين الأثنين فكلاهما رجل أعمال في مجاله
ولكل منهم مقومات النجاح

هل نجاح الإنسان فى الدورات التدريبية يجعله رجل أعمال ناجح ؟
بكل تأكيد لا
الدورات التدريبية ماهي إلي فتح أفاق جديدة لتوسيع مجال الفكر ولإعادة النظر إلي الأمور بشكل أفضل

ماذا تعنى لك الخبرة مع الدراسة والخبرة بدون دراسة؟
الدراسة تزيد الخبرة وتفتح مجالات أكبر لإستغلال تلك الخبرة من خلال زيادة المعرفة
والدراسة من أهم مقومات رجل الأعمال الناجح

كيف يخدم رجل الأعمال بلده ؟
أي رجل أعمال ناجح هو خادم لبلده بكل تأكيد
فلكي يصل للنجاح أستطاع أن يوظف شباب البلد
بان يجلب عملات أجنبيه داخل البلد عن طريق التجاره الخارجيه ( التصدير )
لا عن طريق أن ينهب أموال البنوك  :: 
ويهرب إلي الخارج


كل الشكر لك أ/ سيد 
تقبل تحياتي
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

> عودة من جديد لألقــاء الاسئلة على ضيف الندوة الاولى .. أحمد صلاح
> 
> * عندما تواجهك مشكلة ما في عملك أو في المنتدى أطرافها اصدقاء لك او تربطك بهم علاقة مباشرة
> 
> كيف يكون تعاملك مع المشكلة .. وكيف تفصل بين حكمك وعلاقاتك بهم ؟


الحقيقة دي بتسبب لي أوقات صعوبة كتيرة في التعامل مع الموقف
ولكن في أغلب الأوقات بوصل لنتيجة بس بعد فترة أطول من الوقت الطبيعي
والحقيقة دائما بحاول أفصل على قدر الإمكان ما بين علاقتي بالشخص والحكم في مشكلة ما




> * أحياناً يكون اسلوب مواجهة المشاكل وتوقيت التدخل لحسمها مهم للوصول لحل جذري عادل
>  كيف ترى صحة تلك العبارة ؟ وكيف تتعامل معها في حالة تأخر تدخللك ؟


عباره صحيح طبعا
تأخر حسم المشكلة وعدم التدخل في الوقت المناسب
إما بيزيد المشكلة أو بيضيع طعم رجوع الحق لأصحابه
في حالة تأخري وزياده المشكلة 
بحاول أحلها علي الوضع الأخير بعد الزيادة
اما في حالة تاخري مع عدم زيادة المشكلة 
فبتجاهل الأمر أحيانا فلم يعد هناك منطق لرجوع الحق




> * ماهى فلسفتك وملخص حكمتك الادارية المكتسبة خلال فترة عملك ؟ ( بجملة او عبارة واحدة )
> 
> ونكتفي بهذا القدر ... الان 
> 
> 
> خالص تحياتي،،،


إرضاء جميع الأطراف غايه لا تنال


لك مني كل التحية والتقدير 
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## أبو منار

ما شاء الله عليكم





ابن البلد الاخ والحبيب

الاسكندراني الاخ والحبيب

فكرة رائعة من الحبيب الاسكندراني

والاحلى وجود احمد صلاح معنا هنا


جئت فقط لاسجل اعجابي بشخصكما وبموضوعك اخي الاسكندراني

دمتم بخير

----------


## ابن البلد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> أستاذي العزيز ... *أستـــأذ نادر* 
> يارب تكون بخير وصحة وسلامة
> بحييك على فكرة الموضوع الرائعة و الشيقة .. عودتنا دايما على التميز في كل موضوعاتك جزاك الله خيرا  
> واختيارك الموفق لشخصية ناجحة  زي أستاذ أحمد صلاح 
> 
> فرصة جميلة وسعيدة جدا أستاذ أحمد إني اتعرفت على  شخصية متميزة زي حضرتك  
> والأجمل إنك صاحب فكرة منتدى رائع يضم أسرة رائعة من المثقفين والشعراء والموهوبين
> جزاك الله خيرا بالتوفيق دائما


ربنا يكرمك أمونة
ويارب دائما مجتمعين علي خير

لك مني كل التحية والتقدير
 :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

> ما شاء الله عليكم
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ابن البلد الاخ والحبيب
> 
> الاسكندراني الاخ والحبيب
> ...


ربنا يكرمك أبو منار
وانت دايما منورنا والله
وتواجدك أحلي تواجد
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
عدنــا

و طبعاً ايدي مش فاضية 

1_ابن البلد..أكيد الدبلوماسية مطلوبة في التعامل في الشغل عموماً..بس إيه حدودها؟؟؟

2_إيه الأشياء اللي اتوجدت أو ممكن تتوجد في رئيسك المباشر و تتسبب إنك تقرر إنك متشتغلش تحت إدارة الشخص ده؟؟و هل حصل ده ليك بالفعل؟؟

3_في رأيك..هل ينفع تكون في صداقة حميمة مع شخص في الشغل؟؟؟هل ينفع أساساً العلاقات الشخصية تاخد عمق مع أشخاص هم زملاءنا أو مدرائنا في الشغل؟؟؟

4_بيحصل و وارد جداً إنه تكون في تربصات أو عداوات و نوع من المنافسة غير الشريفة..
لو ممكن تحكيلنا على موقف من الشاكلة دي حصل معاك...و ياترى ازاي اتعاملت معاه؟؟


متهيألي إدارة منتدى أبناء مصر خبرة ما بعدها خبرة 

بس أكيد بنعترف إنها إدارة ناجحة..

تمنياتي لحضرتك بالتوفيق ابن البلد..

أ.نادر تسلم إيدك مرة و اتنين و عشرة..

للجميع..خالص التحية و الإحترام


*

----------


## ابن البلد

> [B][size=4][center]
> عدنــا
> 
> و طبعاً ايدي مش فاضية 
> 
> 1_ابن البلد..أكيد الدبلوماسية مطلوبة في التعامل في الشغل عموماً..بس إيه حدودها؟؟؟


أهلا بك شعاع وباللي في أيدك
الدبلوماسية ملهاش حدود
طالما بنقدر نستخدمها بشكل سليم




> 2_إيه الأشياء اللي اتوجدت أو ممكن تتوجد في رئيسك المباشر و تتسبب إنك تقرر إنك متشتغلش تحت إدارة الشخص ده؟؟و هل حصل ده ليك بالفعل؟؟


في حاجات كتيرة ممكن تتواجد في الرئيس المباشر منقدرش معاها الإستمرار في العمل
بس أكتر حاجه بتضايقني
أنه يكون واحده ست  :: 
كفايا في مديرة في البيت
مش هيبقى البيت والشغل كمان  :: 

وده حصل من قبل وسيبت الشغل ورحت شركة تانيه




> 3_في رأيك..هل ينفع تكون في صداقة حميمة مع شخص في الشغل؟؟؟هل ينفع أساساً العلاقات الشخصية تاخد عمق مع أشخاص هم زملاءنا أو مدرائنا في الشغل؟؟؟


بكل تأكيد
أفضل شيء في العمل أنك تكون حاسس أنك رايح شغلك ومكانك بين أهلك وأصدقائك مش بين معارف عمل وبس
وطبعا العلاقات الإجتماعية ليها دور هام جدا في زيادة روح العمل الجماعي
وأغلب الشركات الكبيرة بتعمل رحلات جماعية وأوقات بيلزموا فيها كل الموظفين بالإشتراك علشان يساعدوا علي زيادة روح الأسرة وزيادة توطيد العلاقات الإجتماعية بين زملاء العمل




> 4_بيحصل و وارد جداً إنه تكون في تربصات أو عداوات و نوع من المنافسة غير الشريفة..
> لو ممكن تحكيلنا على موقف من الشاكلة دي حصل معاك...و ياترى ازاي اتعاملت معاه؟؟


أنا مقابلتش من المواقف دي كتير
ولكن مرة زمان في بداية عملي قابلت زميل عمل كان دايما بيحاول يعمل علي مبدأ فرق تسد
فيجي يقولي كلام ويروح يقول لحد تاني كلام وهكذا

أتعاملت معاه بأني واجهته بشكل مباشر بكل اللي قاله لي واللي قاله عليا ( في حضور جميع الأطراف ) وطبعا أنكر 
وده كان كافي لي .




> متهيألي إدارة منتدى أبناء مصر خبرة ما بعدها خبرة 
> 
> بس أكيد بنعترف إنها إدارة ناجحة..


مقدرش أنكر دور أبناء مصر في تقوية طريقة التعامل لدي مع الأشخاص والشخصيات المختلفه
وده لمسته في وظيفتي في مصر للطيران 
قابلت نوع مختلف من الناس مقابلتش زيه غير هنا في المنتدى بجد
والحمد لله أنها إدارة ناجحه لحد الآن ولو أن دايما في أخطاء اتمنى أننا نقدر نتلافاها في الفترات القادمة

كل الشكر لك شعاع أسعدني وجودك مرة أخرى

لك مني كل التحية والتقدير
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> ربنا يخليك أ/ سيد
> والله معرفش جابو الصورة دي منين 
> بس يمكن من مواقع التعارف 
> ما هى مواصفات رجل الأعمال الناجح ؟
> أنا معنديش فكرة بالظبط الموصفات ممكن تكون أزاي في مواصفات كتيرة جدا وأذكر منها التالي
> -أول شيء تقبل الخسارة والعمل علي معرفه سببها
> -أفق واسع ومعرفة عاليه ودراية كامله بالتكنلوجيا الحديثة وإستغلالها في أعماله
> - حسن الإستفاده من الفرص المطروحة
> - مهاره عاليه في العلاقات العامه وان يكون علي علاقه جيدة بكل من يعرفهم دون الدخول في عداءات
> ...


إبن البلد 

وسامةٌ في التلقِّي والإستشعار حَدَّ الإحتكاك

- علَّها وسامة الروح حينما تنطبعُ على السلوك -

ولولا تلك الوسامة لما استطعتَ الإحاطة بهذا المنتدى

لا أُجاملك ... ولكنها وجهة نظري الخاصة

استفدتُ كثيراً من حديثك عن الإدارة

تحيةُ تقديرٍ واحترام

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أخى العزيز ... ابن البلد
 :f2: 
أرجو أن تقبل إعتذارى عن تأخرى فى التفاعل مع هذا الموضوع الرائع  :y: 
قرأت بعض المشاركات وحقاً كانت رائعة وتحوى خلاصة تجربة وخبرة فى مجال العمل جديرة بالإحترام والتقدير
لى عودة بإذن لله بمشاركة أكثر إيجابية ...,,

ولن أنسى أن أوجه كل الشكر والتحية للأستاذ الرائع اسكندرانى  :y: 
على أفكاره الرائعة والتى يطل بنا عليها من آن لآخر... أشكرك أخى ودام لنا وجودك المتميز 
 :f2:

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
ازيك يااستاذ احمد 
مازال هذا الحوار يثمر ويفيد من تساؤلات واجابات مختصره احيانا ولكنها مفيده
سؤالى بقى 
واضح انك اخذت دورات كثير وبالتأكيد مش علشان فاضى وبتضيع وقت زى ناس كثير بتعمل كدا 
س1: ماذا استفدت من هذه الدورات؟ 
س2:ممكن تشرح لنا ملخص لاحدى هذه الدورات ؟؟؟ بشرط انى أفهم  :Smart: 
مع تحياتى لك وللاستاذ نادر 
فى انتظار الاجابه

----------


## سابرينا

*
السلام عليكم ممكن كام سؤال تانى 





			
				عمل محاسب فى شركة طيران 
له تجربة بالعمل خارج مصر 
يعمل فى تكنولوجيا المحمول الجديده
			
		

علمنا من بطاقة الشخصية انك عملت فى اكثر من مجال 
فهل يوجد اختلاف فى الادارة حسب طبيعة كل عمل ؟ام ان الادارة ذات اسس ثابة لا تتأثر باختلاف طبيعة العمل ؟ 






			
				دورة الإعداد العقلي
			
		

ماهى دورة الاعداد العقلى وما هى فائدتها فى مجال العمل ؟*

----------


## ابن البلد

> إبن البلد 
> 
> وسامةٌ في التلقِّي والإستشعار حَدَّ الإحتكاك
> 
> - علَّها وسامة الروح حينما تنطبعُ على السلوك -
> 
> ولولا تلك الوسامة لما استطعتَ الإحاطة بهذا المنتدى
> 
> لا أُجاملك ... ولكنها وجهة نظري الخاصة
> ...


أستاذي حكيم عيون
أشكرك كثيرا علي كلماتك الجميلة
وأدعوا الله أن يجمعنا دائما علي كل خير وسعادة
سعدت بتشريفك ووجودك

لك مني كل التحية والتقدير
 :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

> أخى العزيز ... ابن البلد
> 
> أرجو أن تقبل إعتذارى عن تأخرى فى التفاعل مع هذا الموضوع الرائع 
> قرأت بعض المشاركات وحقاً كانت رائعة وتحوى خلاصة تجربة وخبرة فى مجال العمل جديرة بالإحترام والتقدير
> لى عودة بإذن لله بمشاركة أكثر إيجابية ...,,
> 
> ولن أنسى أن أوجه كل الشكر والتحية للأستاذ الرائع اسكندرانى 
> على أفكاره الرائعة والتى يطل بنا عليها من آن لآخر... أشكرك أخى ودام لنا وجودك المتميز


كل الشكر لك أ/ جيهان
علي كلماتك الجميله

وشرف لي تواجدك ومفيش تأخير ولا حاجه

تقبلي تحياتي
 :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

> السلام عليكم
> ازيك يااستاذ احمد 
> مازال هذا الحوار يثمر ويفيد من تساؤلات واجابات مختصره احيانا ولكنها مفيده
> سؤالى بقى 
> واضح انك اخذت دورات كثير وبالتأكيد مش علشان فاضى وبتضيع وقت زى ناس كثير بتعمل كدا 
> س1: ماذا استفدت من هذه الدورات؟


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحمد لله تمام 
أخبار حضرتك أيه ؟
يارب تكوني في أحسن حال وسعادة أنت وكل الأسرة أجمعين

الحقيقة أغلب الدورات دي أخدتها مجبر  :2: 
وخصوصا الإعداد العقلي 
كان فرض علينا من العمل 
يا ناخدها يأمه ندفع حقها  :: 
ففضلنا أننا ناخدها

أستفدت فعلا من الدورات دي بحاجات كتيرة ولكن مش الوجهه الكامل للإستفاده اللي كنت منتظرها
لان أغلب الدورات بيكون الكلام فيها كتير وفي فترة زمنية قليلة 
وكمية المعلومات كبيرة 
فمش بنقدر نستفاد بالشكل الكافي أو المنتظر
من الإستفادات اللي أستفدتها طريقة التعامل في بعض المواقف وطريقة أستخدام الكلمات المناسبة لتوصيل معلومة معينه




> س2:ممكن تشرح لنا ملخص لاحدى هذه الدورات ؟؟؟ بشرط انى أفهم 
> مع تحياتى لك وللاستاذ نادر 
> فى انتظار الاجابه


انا فعلا كنت جمعت جميع الأوراق والمعلومات الخاصه بدورة التدريب العقلي
ولكن جاء وفاة والدي عارض لذلك
لكن إن شاء الله هجهزه وأنزله لكم بشرح مفسر مبسط بإذن الله

كل الشكر لك أم البنات
لك مني كل التحية والتقدير
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## اسكندرانى

فى ختام الندوه اتوجه بالشكر 
للاستاذ احمد صلاح 

على  تشريفه الندوه واجابته المتميزة  على اسئلة الاخوه الاعضاء 


واشكر كل من شارك معنا  سواء بالحضور او بتوجيه الاسئلة 

اهلاوى شديد 
ايمن خطاب 
طائر الشرق
ام احمد 
نور 
جلاكسى
سابرينا 
قيثارة 
ام البنات 
الشحرورة
د مصطفى 
عاصم ابو ندى 
سوما 
سامح عطيه 
شاعر الرومانسية
القواس 
شعاع من نور 
نسمة صيف 
اشرف المجاهد 
صافيولا
سيد جعيتم 
امونه
ابو منار
حكيم عيون
جيهان محمد على 

خالص الشكر والتقدير على تجاوبكم معنا 

انتظرونا فى الندوه الجديده

----------

